

Ask PG About Work-life Balance - rfreytag
http://wwpgd.com/?q=work-life+balance

======
rfreytag
I think Paul could really say something useful about this topic.

Could be that he indeed already has and the search engine just can't find it.

------
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4656378>

